# List of VPS/Dedi providers using Colo Crossing



## darknessends (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

A lot of people know a lot of things over here.

Can you please help me by naming providers who are using colocrossing for any of their services?

I ll be really thankful for you.

Thanks

List Begins Up Here ( Updated - 19DEC2013 )

*******************************

123Systems
Aim2Game
AzzaVPS
Backupsy
Bandwagon Host
BitAccel
BlueVM
ChicagoVPS
CloudShards

Comforthost
CubixCloud
DediServe Ltd. / DediServe IT UK Ltd.
ElectricByte
eNetSouthHosting
FlipperHost
Foroquimica SL (operates multiple brands)
Fragnet
FrapHost
FtpIt
GetDedi
GreenValueHost
HostLegend
HostMyThing.com
Hudson Valley Host
IPXCore
KVM.SH
LiquidHost
MCMyhost
Net3 Inc. (Servermania/Chris N brand)
New Wave NetConnect, LLC (ChicagoVPS "parent" brand)
NodePacket
OrbitServers
PremiumVM
ServerMania
Shardhost
SpotVPS
SSDVirt
SSDVPS
SSHVM
SupremeBytes, LLC
Tragicservers
UGVPS
VPS Ace
VPS6.NET, LP
VPSDime
VPSNodes
WeLoveServers
XFuse Solutions ( An Exception from the usual behavior - They are humble/good people  )
ZipVPS

*******************************


----------



## perennate (Dec 26, 2013)

I think ColoCrossing uses ColoCrossing.


----------



## drmike (Dec 26, 2013)

Well, no one I know has compiled a list 

Looking for VPS providers, dedicated providers, shared hosting, etc. that use CC as their upstream?


----------



## darknessends (Dec 26, 2013)

@drmike : I have good reasons to compile that list and a lot of people will already know why


----------



## drmike (Dec 26, 2013)

&nbsp;



darknessends said:


> @drmike : I have good reasons to compile that list and a lot of people will already know why


Feel free to PM me and let's chat.


----------



## NodePacket (Dec 26, 2013)

We use them. ColoCrossing New York Location.


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 26, 2013)

One I know would be SSD VPS, they are with ColoCrossing, and I am actually a customer of theirs.


----------



## sleddog (Dec 26, 2013)

Not sure what the objective of this thread is, but in my experience some very reputable and reliable providers use ColoCrossing. Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## Kadar (Dec 26, 2013)

He's upset with mpkossen because he got banned from let for a week for an auction thread with anthonysmith


----------



## darknessends (Dec 26, 2013)

@Kadar, more reasons to it, and yes, if u read my private chat it is not my fault. I provided him domains even when he cross my timelines for payment.


----------



## mikho (Dec 26, 2013)

darknessends said:


> @Kadar, more reasons to it, and yes, if u read my private chat it is not my fault. I provided him domains even when he cross my timelines for payment.


I only hope you will behave better here.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 26, 2013)

> *List of VPS/Dedi providers Living In The Dark Ages Who DomainBop Won't Even Consider Because They Don't Have IPv6*



fixed the title for ya... :lol:


----------



## concerto49 (Dec 26, 2013)

Can we stop the free advertising lol? They must be laughing. More mentions - more links from Google more everything.


----------



## darknessends (Dec 26, 2013)

@mikho, This is not LET, I do not live by your rules. I can see how you ruin forums...... You guys cleverly took the domains and than banned, if you had courage you could have banned me earlier. This was simply very much cheating. The moment domains were transferred, a few hours later I was banned. And if anyone with brain will read the PM screenshots they will understand who was polite, asking, good and who was a total jerk. Anyways, I sway, this is not LET ! So stay away from me, do not try to mess things up more. Anthony Smith already said that he was buying domains for you, bluevm and himself, it was a combined mess up and I can see how you guys cheat others. I am warning you to avoid being oversmart here. Just stay away !


----------



## darknessends (Dec 26, 2013)

@concerto49, Lets build the list first.


----------



## mikho (Dec 26, 2013)

You told your side of the story and let us leave it like that before you tangle yourself up more then you already have.


----------



## NodePacket (Dec 26, 2013)

What am I missing here. One whom is banned from one place trying to find another? Lol


----------



## Amitz (Dec 26, 2013)

Boring.


----------



## darknessends (Dec 26, 2013)

@mikho, There was no story, nothing on your side, 4-5 providers who pay LET handsome money just getting a normal human banned. Thats it. Dear MikHo - get a life  Plus - I have been on VPSBoard since very early, I joined it in first batch of people invited. Now go have fun with your bunch of monkeys on LET. Get someone else banned this time.


----------



## darknessends (Dec 26, 2013)

@NodePacket - I have been on VPSBoard since long ago.

You just joined in December - so better not argue with me over that.


----------



## Amitz (Dec 26, 2013)

"Better not argue with me over that"


http://i.imgur.com/KzKBUPT.jpg


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 26, 2013)

NodePacket said:


> What am I missing here. One whom is banned from one place trying to find another? Lol



One who is banned from a forum trying to find another isn't nearly as LOL as a host that posts an offer and doesn't even know what city its servers are in...now that is LOL!

NYC-->400 miles away-->Buffalo


----------



## mojeda (Dec 26, 2013)

darknessends said:


> @NodePacket - I have been on VPSBoard since long ago.
> 
> You just joined in December - so better not argue with me over that.


I have more posts than you, do I get a prize too?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 26, 2013)

Howdy folks!

Just saying keep everything civilized and friendly please!

I don't find making a list of providers who use CC an issue (hell do the same for [email protected], Incero, etc., it brings more transparency than anything), but if everyone just be excellent to each other then that'd be very appreciated! Please don't put me in a position where I have to come in and knock some heads around


----------



## Tactical (Dec 26, 2013)

Please keep the comedy act up guys! This is very amusing going from a list to person who cant sell domains as promised to someone that lists the wrong city! Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 26, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> 
> Just saying keep everything civilized and friendly please!
> ...


Just got caught up and familar with the thread (sorry, been away/busy with the Holidays and what-not) and came here to say this.

There are lots of providers who use CC that I think are decent. Don't turn this into another hate filled drama lama thread, please. B)


----------



## texteditor (Dec 26, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> fixed the title for ya... :lol:


Scummy business practices aside, the fact that they can't manage IPv6 anywhere, even Choopa is enough to drive me away from them & providers using them for Colo/servers.


----------



## drmike (Dec 27, 2013)

&nbsp;



texteditor said:


> Scummy business practices aside, the fact that they can't manage IPv6 anywhere, even Choopa is enough to drive me away from them &amp; providers using them for Colo/servers.



Business practice in Buffalo suck. No arguing that. Very underhanded shadowy bunch of folks up there that are more into playing games than running a business. If they wanted folks like me to go away they'd:


1. Stop whoring LEB for their own advertising interests (i.e. companies that are customers or that they have "investment interest" in. How many CC associated companies did they run ads for in the holiday whore promo run? 9 offers and I count 6 companies who are CC customers in that. 66.6%. Hello Satan.


2. Stop silencing critics. They love banning folks and when they can't because it isn't under what they control, they bust out the corporate DMCA bitch forms. One of these days if they continue, there is going to be a mass ignore CC movement and the silence is going to kill their business.


3. Stop doing stupid things. Wiring money to accounts in a hurried fashion - to accounts of people known to work for / have office at CC from a company mixed up in fraud (i.e. operated under name of person uninvolved) --- yeah it's stupid and could end up in the legal courts.


Choopa/Reliable is a wonderful company and NJ location is simply awesome. One of the current best networks you can be on (see how long that continues though).


IPv6 is a BIG problems for ColoCrossing. As we've pointed out here in the past, they'd have to upgrade their circa 2003~ Cisco gear to newer stuff that is IPv6 enabled. They'd need to hire/pay consultant to implement the solution.


The bigger issue with IPv6 and CC is they have a business plan to accumulate IPV4 addresses and have done so in mass. Over 400k IPs in their possession and hardly using vast ranges. IPV4 they believe will be lucrative when the end comes. Allowing them to both sell to new customers who can't afford IPs elsewhere and as part of a flawed valuation for a merger/acquisition by other company who is rich in cash, but short on IPs.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm curious, what is the list for? Be honest about that and you might actually get a list... Be dishonest and you'll probably end up getting banned from here too... So, why the list?


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Dec 27, 2013)

drmike said:


> IPv6 is a BIG problems for ColoCrossing. As we've pointed out here in the past, they'd have to upgrade their circa 2003~ Cisco gear to newer stuff that is IPv6 enabled. They'd need to hire/pay consultant to implement the solution.


I like this statement for a few reasons. Hopefully you are smart enough to know you are full of bullshit and you are just saying things to try and bad mouth the ColoCrossing name, if you are not smart enough to realize why it is physically impossible for ColoCrossing to still be using the Cisco 3550's like you are suggesting then everything you have ever said should be disregarded by the whole community.


----------



## MartinD (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, perhaps you can share with us those reasons Chris instead of trying to act all cloak and dagger?

Would clear up any doubt and prove drmike to be wrong, no?


----------



## drmike (Dec 27, 2013)

&amp;nbsp;



CVPS_Chris said:


> I like this statement for a few reasons. Hopefully you are smart enough to know you are full of bullshit and you are just saying things to try and bad mouth the ColoCrossing name, if you are not smart enough to realize why it is physically impossible for ColoCrossing to still be using the Cisco 3550's like you are suggesting then everything you have ever said should be disregarded by the whole community.


Happy holidays Chris!


Let's play detective as usual. Are you working for CC this time or just keeping your office there? It's a matter of who is talking here, Chris the CC customer or Chris of ColoCrossing.


I am not smart at all as I don't have rack photos of all your installations. I highly recommend solid racks with no openings and several layers of locks. Be sure to have CC staff on site, and treat them right. No facility staff.. Definitely no contractors or employees who gets smacked around by HQ's and the den mother.


So you aren't using Cisco 3550's? Sure saw that in one of the facilities. Let me guess, it's really some bad ass gear disguised to distract people. You folks sure are mighty mad about those rack photos. The whole DMCA takedown dance is getting stupid.


People can't dismiss what I say because so much of it is right my friend. Not all of it of course, or what fun would there be?


Not using 3550's... yeah, tell you what, in most locations you aren't even using your own network but using whatever the facility has. For all I know you just have an ancient 24/48 port switch and that's it. Buffalo, yeah I know, you are testing some fancy gear. About time. Does that mean Gbit will be available among your own installs and IPV6 before the year 2020?


PS: Have you lads stopped the per packet round robin networking in BUF?


PPS: Why is Adam Ng DMCA'ing me about my profile pic? Kevin Hillstrand wants his photos and personality back.


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 27, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> I like this statement for a few reasons. Hopefully you are smart enough to know you are full of bullshit and you are just saying things to try and bad mouth the ColoCrossing name, if you are not smart enough to realize why it is physically impossible for ColoCrossing to still be using the Cisco 3550's like you are suggesting then everything you have ever said should be disregarded by the whole community.


As part of some market research it's involved reading all threads here and over two years of threads at LET.  Various reasons have been cited over time from network upgrades required, needing to implement it in the panel to problems with brocade software.  If IPv6 was available in CC locations we'd at least see one provider with a manual allocation.  This simply isn't the case.  I've recently been speaking to some colo and dedi providers regarding services.  Colocrossing was not on my list purely because of their IPv6 situation.


----------



## drmike (Dec 27, 2013)

I am all ears here...

Someone, anyone, please tell me why a colo/facility provider at this point wouldn't have any IPV6 natively available.... Any valid excuses? Other than banking on IPV4 riches and intending on cashing out and/or using old gear that doesn't support such and/or incompetence of ownership.


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 27, 2013)

drmike said:


> I am all ears here... Someone, anyone, please tell me why a colo/facility provider at this point wouldn't have any IPV6 natively available.... Any valid excuses? Other than banking on IPV4 riches and intending on cashing out and/or using old gear that doesn't support such and/or incompetence of ownership.


There is none.  This probably sets off alarm bells for any prospective clients as you automatically have to start thinking about the kind of gear a provider is running if they can't offer IPv6.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 27, 2013)

Virtovo said:


> thinking about the kind of gear a provider is running if they can't offer IPv6.


Maybe they just don't want to do it because their target audience don't care about IPv6.


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 27, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Maybe they just don't want to do it because their target audience don't care about IPv6.


Their target market at the moment appears to be VPS/Cloud providers.  Regardless of the merits or potential uses for IPv6 evidence shows that a large number of VPS clients will not sign up with a provider not offering IPv6.

I think their target market does care about IPv6.  They may be able to forget those cares if offered a /20 of IPv4 to sweeten the bitter taste.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 27, 2013)

Virtovo said:


>


Second that.

All my services are IPv6 ready. I would never buy anything (except dev boxes) without native IPv6.

But there are enough people left who want that dirty cheap 1 GB and don't care about IPv6.


----------



## darknessends (Dec 27, 2013)

@Guys,

Trust me, lets build the list and the game will come clear. Real clear, Just lets make it.

Just push the name here and I ll keep adding them on top. Lets make it.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 27, 2013)

Why not actually do some research on your own instead of expecting everyone else to do it for you?  Perhaps if you'd take some initiative and made a list yourself, folks might take you more seriously.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 27, 2013)

darknessends said:


> @Guys,
> 
> Trust me, lets build the list and the game will come clear. Real clear, Just lets make it.
> 
> Just push the name here and I ll keep adding them on top. Lets make it.


For what purpose?

Go to the offer forum search "within the forum" enter "colocrossing" copy&paste, done.

Same with LEB.

If you want to do finger pointing - do it yourself.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 27, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> For what purpose?
> 
> Go to the offer forum search "within the forum" enter "colocrossing" copy&paste, done.
> 
> ...


I agree, however some folks beat around the bush and try to list the actual DC name to mask the renter of the rack in the middle.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 27, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I agree, however some folks beat around the bush and try to list the actual DC name to mask the renter of the rack in the middle.


But that can be done on the offer thread, or?

Really want to build a pillory?


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 27, 2013)

darknessends said:


> @Guys,
> 
> Trust me, lets build the list and the game will come clear. Real clear, Just lets make it.
> 
> Just push the name here and I ll keep adding them on top. Lets make it.


Complete list of CC providers

------------------------------------

1. (80%): inexperienced generic cookie cutter host who was duped into buying a a _"start your own business, make lots of money online with servers"_ get rich quick package from CC

2. (20%)  real business that uses CC as one of its data centers server providers and/or colo providers.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 27, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> But that can be done on the offer thread, or?
> 
> Really want to build a pillory?


It's not done as much over here, but I'm sure it's been done. To be honest, when I approve new offers, I just do a quick glance at them and don't fact check them as thoroughly as perhaps I should. Especially from _known_ providers. With all this negative CC talk over the last year or so, there has been an influx of providers (in general, not so much here as elsewhere) who stop listing CC as the 'datacenter', and start listing the actual DC that CC rents their rack(s) for whatever location it is they're using, so it can be mildly misleading unless you look into it further.


----------



## drmike (Dec 27, 2013)

I like the long running funnies from Buffalo. Oh yeah our offer is in New York. 

New York what? Ahh State. Cause you know NY is about the size of Rhode Island right?

Yeah, it's only +10ms from NYC. So it Toronto, Washington, DC, most of the northeast, a good bit of Mid Atlantic, etc.

We can compile a list of people dangling off CC's network. So many changes though that a list will become outdated in no time.


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, this whole thread is about making a list and I've not seen any move towards (sadly including from the OP) that so here is my contribution:

SSDVPS

ZIPVPS (Holoshed Technologies)

WeLoveServers 

BlueVM

XFuse Solutions

FrapHost

sshVM

BitAccel

CloudShards

ServerMania

VPS Ace

FtpIt

Ocity Solutions

Aim2Game

Hudson Valley Host

OrbitServers

SpotVPS (Comfort Host)

GetDedi


----------



## darknessends (Dec 27, 2013)

@drmike, there are only handful of companies and this list will come really really handy.


----------



## drmike (Dec 27, 2013)

Add:


AzzaVPS


123Systems


Bandwagon Host


BitAccel


BlueVM


ChicagoVPS


Cloudshards


CubixCloud


ElectricByte


eNetSouthHosting


FlipperHost


Fragnet


Fraphost


GreenValueHost


HostMyThing.com (Our nodes are located in a brand new New York datacenter built in 2009 by ColoCrossing.)


Hudson Valley Host


IPXCore


LiquidHost


MCMyhost


OrbitServers


SSDVirt


sshVM


Tragicservers


UGVPS


VPSNodes


Xfuse Solutions


ZipVPS


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 27, 2013)

drmike said:


> Add:
> 
> 
> UGVPS


and DigTheMine


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 27, 2013)

drmike said:


> HostMyThing.com (Our nodes are located in a brand new New York datacenter built in 2009 by ColoCrossing.)


From their site:



> *What does it mean to be 100% Cisco powered?* It means that ColoCrossing has made the investments necessary to utilize quality, proven hardware. By using only the market leader for enterprise networking devices, Cisco Systems, we’ve put our customers first. Some hosts cut corners when it comes to the network, we know better.





> ColoCrossing-Buffalo NY
> HostMyThing.com accepts no compromises when it comes to the data center we house our servers at. First of all, physical access is heavily restricted and requires authorization beforehand as well as requires several access cards before even getting close to the servers.  Bio metric Scanners and 24/7 video surveillance is also in place at our data center.


As hilarious as the attempted propoganda there is.. it sounds more like they're advertising CC than themselves.  That domain/company may be worth a dig.. Mr Scott Murray might not even know that he runs a VPS company, given how UGVPS turned out.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 27, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> I like this statement for a few reasons. Hopefully you are smart enough to know you are full of bullshit and you are just saying things to try and bad mouth the ColoCrossing name, if you are not smart enough to realize why it is physically impossible for ColoCrossing to still be using the Cisco 3550's like you are suggesting then everything you have ever said should be disregarded by the whole community.


Sponsored by ColoCrossing.

ColoCrossing - hosting Iran sites and many illegal things. Putting you on the payroll to shut up.


----------



## drmike (Dec 27, 2013)

Again, the insanity of the child-wanna-be-hosts is just massive hilarity.


"Our nodes are located in a brand new New York datacenter built in 2009 by ColoCrossing."


First, CC never built anything. The datacenter was pre-existing. The real estate is pre-existing.


They are renters nested at least this deep:


Real estate owner --> building lessee --> data center company --> CC


Did they do "build out"? Perhaps they have a cage or a room. But I am sure they didn't build a brand new "New York" datacenter in 2009.


2009? Buffalo location for CC didn't come online until what? 2011...?


Kids and the e-penis pump...


----------



## darknessends (Dec 27, 2013)

@drmike - quite many of them are the people with most oversold offers as well.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 27, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> As hilarious as the attempted propoganda there is.. it sounds more like they're advertising CC than themselves.  That domain/company may be worth a dig.. Mr Scott Murray might not even know that he runs a VPS company, given how UGVPS turned out.


HMT is 3 young'uns from New Hartford,NY 18-19 years old

owner:  CEO, (4 year old pic)

"employee" 1: Operations Manager/College Student/Ski Bum

"employee" 2: Tech guy dreams of opening a computer store and is seeking a loan of 13K to start his business

TL;DR typical type of customer that seems to gravitate to CC


----------



## Francisco (Dec 27, 2013)

darknessends said:


> @drmike - quite many of them are the people with most oversold offers as well.


At least in Buffalo, it's a hard place to sell. I know a few hosts that straight up couldn't sell a $7/month 2GB because their prospective clients "could get better deals in Buffalo". There is more than a few that have left or will be leaving in the coming few months.

Alas, to compete in Buffalo you end up having to do a resource race. Even the self-proclaimed king doesn't offer the 4GB offers out of there that everyone else has been having to do to draw people in.

By the time we left there our own sales had slowed down heavily in Buffalo. Once we moved to choopa? ~Sold out. In fact i'm finally building some more nodes to shoot off to Choopa next week.

Francisco


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Dec 27, 2013)

http://professionalxen.com/ -- They just recently posted here, but their test ip is out of ColoCrossing in Buffalo, NY.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 27, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> http://professionalxen.com/ -- They just recently posted here, but their test ip is out of ColoCrossing in Buffalo, NY.


No SSL on the billing area, shortest combined TOS/AUP/Privacy Policy in the world,  and when he posted an offer on LET the other day he got pissed off and refused to answer any questions when people asked for info on the company.  He posted an offer for a Windows VPS but the Windows license that is included is a 180-day trial version.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 27, 2013)

So my question wasn't answered but my company was listed by a third party to some guy we know nothing about except that this dude wants a list of all the providers that use ColoCrossing. Now, while I see a few needs for this, I see a few more on the darker side of the spectrum. So, again, I ask to the OP, why are you wanting to make a list like this?

Also, to the clowns who posted company names, do you really think that's a great idea? I mean, come on... With all of you people hating on CC, who knows what some young little script kiddie may try to do? So, next time, keep my company name out of your thoughts when it comes to something like this... Also, I don't ONLY use CC, I use PhoenixNap as well, which is pretty good by the way...


----------



## vampireJ (Dec 27, 2013)

Can you also make a list of strictly NON-CC providers?


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 27, 2013)

vampireJ said:


> Can you also make a list of strictly NON-CC providers?


At this rate, the list of non CC providers in the low end market may just be shorter than the list OF CC based providers


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 27, 2013)

Yea, and there are a few of us who really try to make a difference in the Low End community and actually run a legit business.


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 27, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> Yea, and there are a few of us who really try to make a difference in the Low End community and actually run a legit business.


BLASPHEMY


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 27, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> BLASPHEMY


Joke? lol... Yea, I know it sounds odd. Fortunately though, it is true. I don't agree with the practices of any company that lies, cheats and swindles their way to the top. I'm not that guy. I will never be that guy. ColoCrossing has provided me with a solid service offering and hasn't asked for anything special in return. I see these threads of people hating on CC and their sub-companies, which if it's all true then it's warranted, but it doesn't affect me or the way that I personally do business. So, if this is a "kill all CC companies" then leave me out of it... lol... My company is owned by ME and Brian Oliver, II. No-one else.

I would still really like to know the OP's intent though, not sure why he's reluctant to answer the question...


----------



## mikho (Dec 28, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> I would still really like to know the OP's intent though, not sure why he's reluctant to answer the question...


Because he is known to fade into darkness for awhile and upon returning, twist the world to his own liking.


I know this post will upset him.


----------



## joepie91 (Dec 28, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> Joke? lol... Yea, I know it sounds odd. Fortunately though, it is true. I don't agree with the practices of any company that lies, cheats and swindles their way to the top. I'm not that guy. I will never be that guy. ColoCrossing has provided me with a solid service offering and hasn't asked for anything special in return. I see these threads of people hating on CC and their sub-companies, which if it's all true then it's warranted, but it doesn't affect me or the way that I personally do business. So, if this is a "kill all CC companies" then leave me out of it... lol... My company is owned by ME and Brian Oliver, II. No-one else.
> 
> I would still really like to know the OP's intent though, not sure why he's reluctant to answer the question...


By taking services from ColoCrossing, you are lining their pockets, and thus contributing to their continued existence.

I'm really not sure why you object to that being pointed out. This thread was about "providers using ColoCrossing", and you are a provider using ColoCrossing. Aside from that, everybody is free to make up their mind about what that does or does not mean.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 28, 2013)

True... I just want to know his true intentions.. I don't care what you people think honestly. I run a business that won't concern itself eith the CC drama. I just find it funny that he pops up like this asking for lists... Eh... It is what it is...


----------



## joepie91 (Dec 28, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> True... I just want to know his true intentions.. I don't care what you people think honestly. I run a business that won't concern itself eith the CC drama. I just find it funny that he pops up like this asking for lists... Eh... It is what it is...


Given ColoCrossings business practices and... "volatility", to put it nicely... it would not be unreasonable to avoid hosts whose physical hardware is located in their datacenters and/or racks. That'd just be risk mitigation.


----------



## darknessends (Dec 28, 2013)

@XFS_Duke, @JokePie91 is very correct - There is a whole lot of drama happening around providers from CC, LET, LEB, OverSold Offerings, Bad Services, Unfair advantages to CC hosts on LEB/LET etc. You will understand once the complete list is built.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 28, 2013)

drmike said:


> Add:


CC only hosts?


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 28, 2013)

Sad part is that you will be including businesses that just use them and have no other business agreements with CC other than the server itself. Is it beyond the realm of possibilities that a host that uses them isn't leaning on the "get rich quick then bail out" scheme? I am sure this list will be documented as some "These providers are horrible because they use CC" hate list. Again... you should contact each host individually and do research on those companies rather the make a list of ALL providers that use them... List their shell companies... Cause to be frank... I haven't done anything wrong or mislead anyone about my business. So I don't want my company listed on any flame list just because I have 1 server with them... Take that how you like, but do your research or state your true intentions with this list so that we can all be a little more informed. If that is too hard to do then please remove my legal business name from any list you compromise regarding shady business tactics as I have done no such thing. Thanks.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 28, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> CC only hosts?


They might be listing anyone that does business with CC. We had a rack with CC yet we had people that refused to do business with us because it put money in their pockets. The day we got into choopa they re-ordered a bunch of large plans.

Duke. I get you don't want to be labelled at all because you don't get dragged into that, but in the end you're paying into their pockets. To some? That's no better than being a shill brand and people may very well be evading you because of it.

Francisco


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 28, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> Sad part is that you will be including businesses that just use them and have no other business agreements with CC other than the server itself. Is it beyond the realm of possibilities that a host that uses them isn't leaning on the "get rich quick then bail out" scheme? I am sure this list will be documented as some "These providers are horrible because they use CC" hate list. Again... you should contact each host individually and do research on those companies rather the make a list of ALL providers that use them... List their shell companies... Cause to be frank... I haven't done anything wrong or mislead anyone about my business. So I don't want my company listed on any flame list just because I have 1 server with them... Take that how you like, but do your research or state your true intentions with this list so that we can all be a little more informed. If that is too hard to do then please remove my legal business name from any list you compromise regarding shady business tactics as I have done no such thing. Thanks.


From what I can tell the list is purely a list of all hosts that use CC.  I've done a lot of research lately and it seems that CC is a large turn off for a number of people when choosing services.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 28, 2013)

Virtovo said:


> From what I can tell the list is purely a list of all hosts that use CC.  I've done a lot of research lately and it seems that CC is a large turn off for a number of people when choosing services.


But a view like:

KVM.SH


NodePacket


PremiumVM


Shardhost


TeraFire

are missing, or?

PS: That list should be in alphabetical order.


----------



## darknessends (Dec 28, 2013)

@XFS_Duke : I ensure you that humble hosts like you will not be affected through this. I will categorize them through my own experience - I have been using VPS now over 4 years approximately and I have watched hosts come and go through years. But now it feels like that CC is growing hosting brands like mushrooms and LET is being used to market them up in a manner that has been unfair to other hosts, There have been many posts regarding it. Most of the CC based hosts are having oversold offers, very harsh attitude towards customers and bad oversold services.

I will suggest you slowly move away from CC, in case you feel you can not find a great Dedi - just message me - I have quite a knowhow for Dedi offers - might just get u better. I know it might not be possible for you to move at the moment - I assure you however this list will make sure not to affect exceptional cases like yours.


----------



## darknessends (Dec 28, 2013)

@wlanboy : Thanks for suggestion, List is sorted now with your suggestions added. We ll need more, I still feel we are missing hosts.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 28, 2013)

thanks darknessends for replying. I hope it will go how you say it will.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 28, 2013)

- vpsdime

- backupsy

No, I'm not picking on Oktay. These are the ones I've picked up by skimming through the LEB frontpage offers to find.

If you sift through the offers you see just how much repetition there is with many providers. You then get some good brands that have been waiting *3 months* and can't get a listing.

Francisco


----------



## Kadar (Dec 28, 2013)

Terafire doesn't use CC.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 28, 2013)

Kadar said:


> Terafire doesn't use CC.


You're right - sorry.


----------



## ocitysolutions (Dec 28, 2013)

Francisco said:


> If you sift through the offers you see just how much repetition there is with many providers. You then get some good brands that have been waiting *3 months* and can't get a listing.


LEB isn't universally unfair. We have a single VPS node in our rack in Buffalo as well as several nodes in Steadfast Chicago. Its been almost 200 days since our last post and they unfortunately just leave our submissions sitting. We have unposted offers from 77 days ago as well as 47 days ago with no response at all.


----------



## darknessends (Dec 28, 2013)

@Fransisco - Thanks and added.


----------



## darknessends (Dec 28, 2013)

TeraFire removed.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 28, 2013)

ocitysolutions said:


> LEB isn't universally unfair. We have a single VPS node in our rack in Buffalo as well as several nodes in Steadfast Chicago. Its been almost 200 days since our last post and they unfortunately just leave our submissions sitting. We have unposted offers from 77 days ago as well as 47 days ago with no response at all.


I get that. It's just always interesting to see which brands get listed with ease every single time yet other brands that don't.

You have a brand on the homepage right now that had a literal month+ of pure downtime due to a botched DC move, a constant history of never answering tickets or closing tickets, etc. The big thing? They are a CC customer as of the past few months and it buys them a get-out-of-slums card.

Francisco


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 28, 2013)

ocitysolutions said:


> LEB isn't universally unfair. We have a single VPS node in our rack in Buffalo as well as several nodes in Steadfast Chicago. Its been almost 200 days since our last post and they unfortunately just leave our submissions sitting. We have unposted offers from 77 days ago as well as 47 days ago with no response at all.


Get more nodes.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 28, 2013)

Virtovo said:


> Get more nodes.


That's an interesting metric to go off. Estimate company side of each posting and their payout to CC. I'd be interesting to see if the small deployments get the same amount of LE posts.

Alas, this thread, while useful, won't be used too much. Most of the people on VPSB have a clue what to look out for and are generally technically skilled enough to know their way around things. Much of LEB's traffic is off newbies or just trying to rake in what they can from the chinese markets.

Want DSD to be big? Get some big fish to hook onto it in China and you should start seeing some foot traffic.

Francisco


----------



## darknessends (Dec 28, 2013)

@Francisco -> This post is not the end of things, it is the beginning.

LEB/LET has been hardwork of hosting enthusiasts over years - Some company buys it and manipulating the entire community for their profits is unjust and unfair for everyone that has truly built it.

You are right a lot of chinese guys buy from it - but who cares ? Hosting business is not just sale, those chinese guy turn to down quickly to another cheaper VPS and are source of hacks, spams and a lot of problems, Companies stay stable with the genuine buyer with his natural usage who like to stay with their hosts. Let them be informed of it. There are a lot of people who are uninformed, Even newbies read reviews and search before buying these days


----------



## XFS_Duke (Dec 28, 2013)

hell, I have an ad sitting there for over 94 days with no reply. Lliam finally responded and posted us last time only after I bitched about it... and if they said I had to pay.... I'd laugh at them... lol


----------



## MannDude (Dec 28, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> hell, I have an ad sitting there for over 94 days with no reply. Lliam finally responded and posted us last time only after I bitched about it... and if they said I had to pay.... I'd laugh at them... lol


So does it not upset you when companies like SSDVPS, Aim2Game, ServerMania, etc get preferential treatment and posted several times in that same time frame you wait because the owner of Colocrossing/LEB has vested interest in those brands. Meanwhile, requests like yours and others gets put on the sideline.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 28, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I get that. It's just always interesting to see which brands get listed with ease every single time yet other brands that don't.
> 
> 
> You have a brand on the homepage right now that had a literal month+ of pure downtime due to a botched DC move, a constant history of never answering tickets or closing tickets, etc. The big thing? They are a CC customer as of the past few months and it buys them a get-out-of-slums card.
> ...


They (123systems) have been selected for what I call the 'SlickDeals" club: a small handful of CC providers who get shilled on SlickDeals.  Others in the club include ChicagoVPS (and BuffaloVPS when they were around), UGVPS, DigTheMine, Hudson Valley Host, VPS Ace, ServerMania, and this one who got thumbs upped by Fabozzi on SlickDeals:



> cfabozzi (*Offline*)Title: *L1: Learner* Reputation: * 10 * Posts: *1*
> 
> 
> Last Activity: Unknown 11-14-2013 11:50 PM
> ...


----------



## MannDude (Dec 28, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> They (123systems) have been selected for what I call the 'SlickDeals" club: a small handful of CC providers who get shilled on SlickDeals.  Others in the club include ChicagoVPS (and BuffaloVPS when they were around), UGVPS, DigTheMine, Hudson Valley Host, VPS Ace, ServerMania, and this one who got thumbs upped by Fabozzi on SlickDeals:


We must be operating on the same wavelengths today, because I've been on SlickDeals spreading the good word:

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showpost.php?p=64962588&postcount=11 (there and below).

It's certainly a cesspit of offers from CC hosts, namely the sketch ones.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 28, 2013)

darknessends said:


> @Francisco -> This post is not the end of things, it is the beginning.
> 
> LEB/LET has been hardwork of hosting enthusiasts over years - Some company buys it and manipulating the entire community for their profits is unjust and unfair for everyone that has truly built it.


The majority of hosts who use CC are also hardworking good honest people who shouldn't be singled out and put on a list just because they chose a cheap datacenter which happened to be CC..

On the other hand, there are some CC hosts with special ties to CC who don't give a crap about customers and will do anything to make a buck even if it means screwing over customers. Here's an example of the type of host I'm talking about (from a chat transcript of the host talking to one of his customers):



> *Thomas Dale*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *****
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> *Thomas Dale*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Thomas Dale*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Thomas Dale*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The quotes are from a chat transcript posted by a pissed off  digthe mine customer that covers the period from pre-sales to refund demand.

transcript: http://skunkcraft.fort9.com/index.php/component/content/article/79-news-feed/82-digtheminereview

same customer calls digthemine a scam: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/1898990-digtheminecom-2gb-free-mc-nylachidal-paypal-direct-cc-free-cpanel-hosting-e3-cpu-free-dedicated-ip-instant-setup-pure-ssd/page__st__300#entry27274483


----------



## ocitysolutions (Dec 28, 2013)

Lets not forget about some of the other Minecraft server providers that CC (or affiliated brands) have bought out. http://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/1r6fep/host_legends_is_by_far_the_best_server_hostnot/


----------



## drmike (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow! Welcome contributors.


@ocitysolutions - the reddit thread... what is the brand there that CC owns? Wasn't clear from the thread.


@DomainBop --- hehe, gold, classic gold. Indian abuse. Those Indians are a hoot. Adam Ng and his prior companies were fond of using one such company. I'll bet a cool $5 that many of the shit CC companies like UGVPS/Digthemine are using the very same company. I'll post them later.


As for the list of companies using CC, someone maintain the list, master list on the top of the thread post #1 please...


More:


DediServe Ltd. / DediServe IT UK Ltd.


Foroquimica SL (operates multiple brands)


Net3 Inc. (Servermania/Chris N brand)


New Wave NetConnect, LLC (ChicagoVPS "parent" brand)


SupremeBytes, LLC


VPS6.NET, LP


----------



## serverian (Dec 28, 2013)

While you are at it, why don't you hire a serial killer, too?


----------



## Reece-DM (Dec 28, 2013)

drmike said:


> Wow! Welcome contributors.
> 
> 
> @ocitysolutions - the reddit thread... what is the brand there that CC owns? Wasn't clear from the thread.
> ...


Haha and there's definitely a story behind VPS6..

Still I cannot see the need to drag other businesses into CC's wrongdoings that's a really bad move.


----------



## ocitysolutions (Dec 28, 2013)

drmike said:


> @ocitysolutions - the reddit thread... what is the brand there that CC owns? Wasn't clear from the thread.


HostLegend.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 28, 2013)

ocitysolutions said:


> HostLegend. Theres quite the story behind that... It involves a client name changing to Jon Biloh.


Wat?

Francisco


----------



## Kadar (Dec 28, 2013)

SupremeBytes, LLC doesn't use CC either, they are straight Quadranet


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm finding some of the display name changes going on here to be quite hilarious.


----------



## ocitysolutions (Dec 28, 2013)

HostLegend was bought by CC for $1000. CC then gives the owner several thousands of dollars in credit so they will use CC if/when they start another company.


----------



## drmike (Dec 28, 2013)

Kadar said:


> SupremeBytes, LLC doesn't use CC either, they are straight Quadranet


Doh! Good catch @Kadar.

SupremeBytes has IPs over at CC... They are used by ipxCore... There's the tie/mix up.


Apologies to Damien


----------



## drmike (Dec 28, 2013)

Add:

Hostlegend.com....

Voice servers and game hosting and VPS with SSD...  Their site hosted out of Softlayer.


----------



## DamienSB (Dec 28, 2013)

drmike said:


> Doh! Good catch @Kadar.
> 
> 
> SupremeBytes has IPs over at CC... They are used by ipxCore... There's the tie/mix up.
> ...


Aye' cap'n


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 28, 2013)

drmike said:


> Add: Hostlegend.com.... Voice servers and game hosting and VPS with SSD...  Their site hosted out of Softlayer.


What is it with CC related companies and leaking customers personal info all over the Internet?  From the Reddit HostLegend thread:



> We've been having some issues with this host on the Minecraft Forum recently; they've been behaving poorly (leaking customers personal information) and this just confirms everything we feared is true, they're a dismally ran company that has no ability to operate as a company should, so with this in mind we have terminated their minecraftforum.net forum topic so that our users are no longer exposed to them. Hopefully that will go some of the way towards reducing their opportunities to cause inconvenience to other people


----------



## Patrick (Dec 28, 2013)

Why do you guys think its ok to put some good hosts there bad publicity even when they're providing good service?


----------



## drmike (Dec 28, 2013)

The OP asked about a list of hosts offering out of CC. It could be used for good or not good.

I can't see any harm coming from it other than say awareness of which companies to avoid - for some.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 28, 2013)

drmike said:


> The OP asked about a list of hosts offering out of CC. It could be used for good or not good.
> 
> 
> I can't see any harm coming from it other than say awareness of which companies to avoid - for some.


The replies suggest otherwise that hosts using CC is a bad choice and therefore don't pick the hosts listed.


Has it come to the point people can no longer read the location, test ip geo or network info listed on all offers that they need to look at this post? If you, the OP or anyone else has issues with the upstream provider simply don't use them, no need to black out people's businesses.


----------



## drmike (Dec 28, 2013)

I am on the see-saw about what is best to do. Consumer awareness should be HIGH. People should know what they are buying, where it really is, who the folks holding their data/services are.


Obviously, enough hosting companies have learned the hard way that the bargains at CC, especially in Buffalo aren't exactly what they seem to be.


One major point I take with Buffalo is Biloh's heavy handed lies in the non-stop sales process. If you were ever a customer of CC's you know how JB randomly makes contact, minimum small chat then right to trying to sell you more servers.


Ever noticed how heavy he pushes Buffalo? Ever made the 'mistake' of saying no interest in Buffalo? Well I know some who have and here's my core issue.


JB will claim, oh well over 90% of users/customers won't care that it's Buffalo. I've seen him say as high as 98%. Regardless, his matter of fact claims are that 9 out of 10 customers don't care that it is Buffalo.


I know for a fact that this is FALSE. Using such statement in conjunction with him stating how big and successful CC is gives this matter-of-fact testimonial / evidence of some seeming proof. Well it isn't. It's false. It's false advertising.


While company vpsxyz might get a great price on a dedicated rental, they inevitably will run into a very long, slow and low margin audience, if they can even find one interested in services in Buffalo. Cause afterall there 10 companies or better offering 2-4GB @ &lt; $7.01 a month.


vpsxyz then ends up with a severely limited business with slim margins and too often resorting to shady business practices just to cover overhead.


----------



## drmike (Dec 28, 2013)

Add:

lambhost.com


----------



## Patrick (Dec 28, 2013)

drmike said:


> I am on the see-saw about what is best to do. Consumer awareness should be HIGH. People should know what they are buying, where it really is, who the folks holding their data/services are.


Ok so what about a list of hosts utilising Ecatel, Ubiquity who are doing much more crap and harm aswell?



> Obviously, enough hosting companies have learned the hard way that the bargains at CC, especially in Buffalo aren't exactly what they seem to be.


What's that then? I don't hear much about service of ColoCrossing being awful but more that someone didn't want to pay rest of there contract of to move early which suggests business with CC was fine with reliable service and so was clients data in good hands until contract was terminated.



> One major point I take with Buffalo is Biloh's heavy handed lies in the non-stop sales process. If you were ever a customer of CC's you know how JB randomly makes contact, minimum small chat then right to trying to sell you more servers.
> 
> 
> Ever noticed how heavy he pushes Buffalo? Ever made the 'mistake' of saying no interest in Buffalo? Well I know some who have and here's my core issue.


Nope, I've encountered several social chats even with no services just fine with no mention of me wanting to buy something.


----------



## drmike (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey now Mr. Iniz 


We can start specialized threads for other providers/networks. No resistance to that.


Why would someone move early from Buffalo??? I mean if all is great and the prices are basically zero margin? Let's use you as an example... Why aren't you hosting with CC?


----------



## darknessends (Dec 28, 2013)

@INIZ : What do you think about people posting here in this thread who are waiting their offers to lined up from > 90 days and some of the people are actually being posted every week..... Also do you not see that LEB/LET was a community effort, community which common users and providers developed into a group, a force, now someone who owns the domain sells it to wrong hands and they are using their marketing power to focus on their profits serving the community back with nothing and ruining it completely. They are trying themselves to blackout all other hosts that do not use CC and are thus isolating them. LET/LEB has now become their personal fun toy - Also to add numerous of unprofessional incidents where MODs at LEB/LET have behaved rudely and unprofessionally with people.

Why it is that almost every host that uses CC produces incredible offers and oversells 10x times ? Why all of them behave like kings on LET/LEB ? Why there is a CC vs NON CC treatment in the first place. They are very well hurting other honest hosts too that actually are trying to sustain in a better business model with nice offerings.....but CC would not let them survive.

We can also start thread with other DataCenters that do the same tactics are not matching the quality.


----------



## darknessends (Dec 28, 2013)

@drmike : Updated with more hosts.


----------



## drmike (Dec 28, 2013)

Add: 

SpotVPS
Comforthost


----------



## darknessends (Dec 28, 2013)

@drmike : SpotVPS was there, Comforthost added.


----------



## drmike (Dec 28, 2013)

Add more:


365Networks


Askforhost


Dewlance


EthernetServers


HardCloud


Hypernia


HostusPocus


KarasHost


NetOctave


PeakServers ---> This one is interesting... This guy was a head person of a NO CC here company 


ShockHosting


SimplyDigitalHosting


ThomasHost


Turf Hosting


----------



## drmike (Dec 28, 2013)

Add:


BoxIntense


Host4Geeks


MPServ


myWeb.uk.com


Visperad


Webdevfish


Weltservers


Wooservers


----------



## drmike (Dec 28, 2013)

Add:


Badgerservers


Hostient


KomodoSites


NetworkPanda


Newestsys ---> website defaced and WHT banned.


NoHelpHost


R2hosting


----------



## drmike (Dec 28, 2013)

Can't forget the house brand:


velocity-servers.net


add:


NRT Game Servers


Sinisteric Hosting


----------



## drmike (Dec 28, 2013)

Add:


B2 Net


FluidServers


VortexServers


----------



## drmike (Dec 29, 2013)

add:

MinecraftLayer
Beastnode


----------



## ocitysolutions (Dec 29, 2013)

drmike said:


> add: MinecraftLayer Beastnode


MinecraftLayer was sold off by RamNode a while ago and no longer offers services.


----------



## drmike (Dec 29, 2013)

add:


axiohost


devildogshosting


dfghosting


HostDaemon


Jestservers


ServerBolt


Surfsafevpn


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 29, 2013)

darknessends said:


> @INIZ : What do you think about people posting here in this thread who are waiting their offers to lined up from > 90 days and some of the people are actually being posted every week..... Also do you not see that LEB/LET was a community effort, community which common users and providers developed into a group, a force, now someone who owns the domain sells it to wrong hands and they are using their marketing power to focus on their profits serving the community back with nothing and ruining it completely. They are trying themselves to blackout all other hosts that do not use CC and are thus isolating them. LET/LEB has now become their personal fun toy - Also to add numerous of unprofessional incidents where MODs at LEB/LET have behaved rudely and unprofessionally with people.
> 
> Why it is that almost every host that uses CC produces incredible offers and oversells 10x times ? Why all of them behave like kings on LET/LEB ? Why there is a CC vs NON CC treatment in the first place. They are very well hurting other honest hosts too that actually are trying to sustain in a better business model with nice offerings.....but CC would not let them survive.
> 
> We can also start thread with other DataCenters that do the same tactics are not matching the quality.


Although there's certainly some funny goings on with companies originating out of Buffalo, please do not let your recent banning from LET let you spew crap.  You're starting to hurt legitimate hosts who chose Colocrossing as their provider.  Lets keep any comments about overselling and shady dealings to specific providers are doing this.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 29, 2013)

Better yet, why not a community based project where we simply index information about all hosts. CC hosts, non-CC hosts, etc.

That way you can sort the list by many different criteria... things like locations, virtualization, price points, and of course... datacenter?

Could be a great tool for those wishing to narrow down results when looking for a provider, and doesn't seem nearly as biased/negative as purely pointing out all the providers who use Colocrossing


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 29, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Better yet, why not a community based project where we simply index information about all hosts. CC hosts, non-CC hosts, etc.
> 
> That way you can sort the list by many different criteria... things like locations, virtualization, price points, and of course... datacenter?
> 
> Could be a great tool for those wishing to narrow down results when looking for a provider, and doesn't seem nearly as biased/negative as purely pointing out all the providers who use Colocrossing


I've heard of a platform that might be able to do that *cough* DSD *cough*


----------



## MannDude (Dec 29, 2013)

Virtovo said:


> I've heard of a platform that might be able to do that *cough* DSD *cough*


Well, it already kind of exists: http://www.dailyserverdeals.com/find/ but it requires the providers to add their deals, first.

But yes, you can search that database for providers who have posted DSD offers


----------



## joepie91 (Dec 29, 2013)

useless said:


> While you are at it, why don't you hire a serial killer, too?


Making a list of providers using a datacenter, is now approximating the evilness of hiring a serial killer?


It's interesting to see how worked up people get over a simple list of publicly available information with no slanderous claims made.

EDIT: Also, if you consider being in this list to be "bad publicity"... then perhaps you should consider whether you should be hosting at ColoCrossing in the first place. If hosting there looks bad on your reputation, then perhaps that's where the issue lies?


----------



## nunim (Dec 29, 2013)

MannDude said:


> It's not done as much over here, but I'm sure it's been done. To be honest, when I approve new offers, I just do a quick glance at them and don't fact check them as thoroughly as perhaps I should...


Cough... Like this one?  

We don't have many rules here, the ones we do have should be followed.

 




Francisco said:


> ..  By the time we left there our own sales had slowed down heavily in Buffalo. Once we moved to choopa? ~Sold out. In fact i'm finally building some more nodes to shoot off to Choopa next week. ...


Did you guys get Native IPv6 sorted in Choopa?


----------



## MannDude (Dec 29, 2013)

nunim said:


> Cough... Like this one?
> 
> We don't have many rules here, the ones we do have should be followed.


Ah, good catch. To be fair I asked what DC locations he used and he never responded.


----------



## nunim (Dec 29, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Ah, good catch. To be fair I asked what DC locations he used and he never responded.


I flagged that post as soon as I saw it, a non-response within a very short time should = a pulled offer.  Even if everyone knows who uses who as their DC, if its in the rules for posting an offer it should be required, no exceptions. 

I'm sure there's many others if I go comb through them.

Here's one: 

Another: 

I'd go even further and require a real test IP from a server, not that DC's test IP as the routing/network can be radically different but that's a different issue.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 29, 2013)

nunim said:


> I flagged that post as soon as I saw it, a non-response within a very short time should = a pulled offer.  Even if everyone knows who uses who as their DC, if its in the rules for posting an offer it should be required, no exceptions.
> 
> I'm sure there's many others if I go comb through them.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll keep a closer eye on all new offers again now. I guess I suspected most followed the posting the rules, especially after enforcing them heavily in the beginning.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 29, 2013)

nunim said:


> Did you guys get Native IPv6 sorted in Choopa?


Yes we did 

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Dec 29, 2013)

Add:
nodewest.com

I may have more


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 30, 2013)

Need to clean the list of deadpoolers.  Shardhost are no more.  Any more deadpoolers in that list?


----------



## willie (Dec 30, 2013)

Virtovo said:


> Need to clean the list of deadpoolers.  Shardhost are no more.  Any more deadpoolers in that list?


I'd say keep them on the list, just label them for clarity.  The info can still be relevant.


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 30, 2013)

willie said:


> I'd say keep them on the list, just label them for clarity.  The info can still be relevant.


Good idea.  Although might be worth adding a note next to the names of deadpoolers


----------



## drmike (Dec 30, 2013)

No doubt, the list contains a number of deadpoolers, those who may have migrated away from CC, etc.   Indicates just how slow, if ever CC is on cleaning up the SWIP info/reverse DNS and "justifying" ip allocations - if ever.

The list looks big, but the IP usage really looks rather empty.


----------



## mikho (Dec 30, 2013)

Still no explanation what this list is for?


----------



## Jack (Dec 30, 2013)

Francisco said:


> That's an interesting metric to go off. Estimate company side of each posting and their payout to CC. I'd be interesting to see if the small deployments get the same amount of LE posts.
> 
> 
> Alas, this thread, while useful, won't be used too much. Most of the people on VPSB have a clue what to look out for and are generally technically skilled enough to know their way around things. Much of LEB's traffic is off newbies or just trying to rake in what they can from the chinese markets.
> ...


I only had a node in each location (Buffalo,Chicago and Dallas) and I got posted whenever I submitted an offer.


----------



## notFound (Dec 30, 2013)

Jack said:


> I only had a node in each location (Buffalo,Chicago and Dallas) and I got posted whenever I submitted an offer.


That's because you annoyed the hell out of me until I did it. 

I was never biased towards CC or non-CC hosts in-fact I tried my best to get the best offers out, try it now, I'm sure it'll take a lot longer unless someone is looking and wants to try 'prove a point' that they don't favour their own brands/customers. Some people even offered me money to post their offers, of course I didn't take it but still.


----------



## Jack (Dec 30, 2013)

notFound said:


> That's because you annoyed the hell out of me until I did it.
> 
> I was never biased towards CC or non-CC hosts in-fact I tried my best to get the best offers out, try it now, I'm sure it'll take a lot longer unless someone is looking and wants to try 'prove a point' that they don't favour their own brands/customers. Some people even offered me money to post their offers, of course I didn't take it but still.


----------



## mikho (Dec 30, 2013)

notFound said:


> That's because you annoyed the hell out of me until I did it.


Jack can be annoying at times.  but nothing compared to other providers which actually dropped their brand when got told to shut up and that his offer wouldn't be posted because of the constant emails. 


notFound said:


> I was never biased towards CC or non-CC hosts in-fact I tried my best to get the best offers out, try it now, I'm sure it'll take a lot longer unless someone is looking and wants to try 'prove a point' that they don't favour their own brands/customers. Some people even offered me money to post their offers, of course I didn't take it but still.


Thats the way it was and should be.


I think I visited LEB 3-4 times in the same amount of months and all was now in December because I posted a question and would see if someone replied.


I have the rss feed now but almost always deletes them without reading.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 30, 2013)

notFound said:


> That's because you annoyed the hell out of me until I did it.
> 
> I was never biased towards CC or non-CC hosts in-fact I tried my best to get the best offers out, try it now, I'm sure it'll take a lot longer unless someone is looking and wants to try 'prove a point' that they don't favour their own brands/customers. Some people even offered me money to post their offers, of course I didn't take it but still.


Ignoring the fact that every other LEB offer is on CC's subpar network (I've tried 4 of their locations and network quality was not what I'd call great), the main reason I've found LEB less useful over the past few months is because there has been a decrease in the number of offers with non-US locations, and offers in "exotic" locations basically stopped when you and Liam left.

I have picked up some great deals this holiday season but none of them have been from LEB offers (Edis Twitter 35% off CyberMonday promo, XenPower email/Mao 41% off promo, a great 60% off deal on a Pune Xen from LOWENDCRAP.COM, and an 18 euros core2 Quad Q6700,8GB RAM, 2x500GB hdd, from Kimsufi)


----------



## notFound (Dec 30, 2013)

mikho said:


> Jack can be annoying at times.  but nothing compared to other providers which actually dropped their brand when got told to shut up and that his offer wouldn't be posted because of the constant emails.
> 
> 
> Thats the way it was and should be.
> ...


Nah, Jack is annoying full stop. Hehe. That was a bit of a joke, but the point was that I did and organized the majority of his offers for some reason or another. Jack was never bad, he's just a bit of a tool, but that's expected of northerners..



DomainBop said:


> Ignoring the fact that every other LEB offer is on CC's subpar network (I've tried 4 of their locations and network quality was not what I'd call great), the main reason I've found LEB less useful over the past few months is because there has been a decrease in the number of offers with non-US locations, and offers in "exotic" locations basically stopped when you and Liam left.
> 
> I have picked up some great deals this holiday season but none of them have been from LEB offers (Edis Twitter 35% off CyberMonday promo, XenPower email/Mao 41% off promo, a great 60% off deal on a Pune Xen from LOWENDCRAP.COM, and an 18 euros core2 Quad Q6700,8GB RAM, 2x500GB hdd, from Kimsufi)


That's because me and Liam actively searched out providers, the offers that used to come in were total crap. It seems no one's interested in new locations or interesting offers but the most resources. Will be a miracle to have LEB like it used to be one day now. Anyhoow, life goes on..

Nice to see you like uncle's crap too!


----------



## Francisco (Dec 30, 2013)

I miss talking to Liam.

He's been too busy/disconnected from the 'tubes lately to just chat.

And yes, he went out of his way to find non CC offers, usually having to work with providers to hash out plans to post.

Alas, while he won't admit to it, I feel that may have been his downfall. I know the stress involved in writing must

have been pretty heavy, but the supposed wage they paid him wasn't bad ($1000/m - $2000/m?) for things.

As mentioned, Jack, you got on their asses to get posted and possibly even complained to Jon about it. If you had a writer

that liked you, then you could usually call in some favors and they'd post you whenever you wanted without too much trouble.

As I've said, I know of at least 1 solid provider that has waited 3 months to get posted and at this point he just assumed it'll

never happen.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Dec 30, 2013)

Ask me the last time I bought from an offer on LET or LEB....

It has been quite a long time.   Unsure if I bought a single thing this year from what is posted over there.

The quality of LEB has gone down massively.   The offers are utter tripe -- same companies and their "investments" over and over again.  The sheer quantity of CC offers is mind numbing.   The lack of diverse locations and different sized plans is sad. 

Me, I'll buy large disk, but I could careless about 12GB of RAM on a VPS.  That sales tactic is purely addressing the naive newish to the industry folks who think they can replace a dedicated server with a VPS.  Many people have fallen to such nonsense.

Don't even get me started on the intro editorialization on offers which under the new moderation has dipped to the level of useless.   "I can't be expected to research companies".  Waaa! Doing such would constitute work and the lads cutting my side paycheck would be butting heads with me regularly... Waa!


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 30, 2013)

> "I can't be expected to research companies".  Waaa!


Clicking on the order links to make sure the company is still breathing before the offer goes live apparently falls under the 'can't do research' category.  There was an offer posted from FrapHost (FiberHub) on Christmas Day.  The first thing anyone sees when they click on the order link is:



> This Connection is Untrusted
> 
> You have asked Firefox to connect securely to www.fraphost.com, but we can't confirm that your connection is secure.
> 
> www.fraphost.com uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate expired on 12/21/2013 06:59 PM. The current time is 12/30/2013 04:01 PM. (Error code: sec_error_expired_certificate)


----------



## mikho (Dec 30, 2013)

I lost interest when Joel forced all offers to look the same.


On the other hand, I would probably swallow the pride for that amount of money for a side-business.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 30, 2013)

drmike said:


> Ask me the last time I bought from an offer on LET or LEB....
> 
> It has been quite a long time.   Unsure if I bought a single thing this year from what is posted over there.
> 
> The quality of LEB has gone down massively.


Second that.

Last time I bought out of LEB was the "KVM2: BLUEVM BIRTHDAY SPECIAL (NY)".

That was in April or May.

If I remeber correctly all other please-take-my-money actions are vpsboard related:


BlueVM new Zurich location -> vpsboard special
DotVPS new UK offers -> vpsboard special
SecureDragon 2nd ip for free -> vpsboard special
Catalysthost new OpenVZ offer -> vpsboard special
TacticalVPS new offers -> vpsboard special


----------



## Jack (Dec 30, 2013)

Francisco said:


> As mentioned, Jack, you got on their asses to get posted and possibly even complained to Jon about it. If you had a writer
> 
> 
> that liked you, then you could usually call in some favors and they'd post you whenever you wanted without too much trouble.


The previous one I didn't and I only messaged them to see what the queue was like and if they went pretty small or big... they'd then give a timeline of when i'd likely get posted.

Never spoke to Jon about it until I left CC and said so I guess I'm not allowed to be posted on LEB now due to EOR thing in the past and he never replied but mpkossen still posted my offer.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 30, 2013)

Jack said:


> The previous one I didn't and I only messaged them to see what the queue was like and if they went pretty small or big... they'd then give a timeline of when i'd likely get posted.
> 
> Never spoke to Jon about it until I left CC and said so I guess I'm not allowed to be posted on LEB now due to EOR thing in the past and he never replied but mpkossen still posted my offer.


That's awesome that he posted it still then 

I never did hear anything else from EOR.

Wonder how Robby's doing?

Francisco


----------



## Jack (Dec 30, 2013)

Francisco said:


> That's awesome that he posted it still then
> 
> 
> I never did hear anything else from EOR.
> ...


Sure drmike is aware of what's going on as always but last I heard he was under the thumb.


----------



## drmike (Dec 30, 2013)

Wait, Jack, who is under a thumb and who owns the thumb?

The EoR stuff still is whacky and no action.  Last I knew Biloh was talking legalese, threat threat.  That was back when you posted a little something and took it down.


----------



## Jack (Dec 30, 2013)

drmike said:


> Wait, Jack, who is under a thumb and who owns the thumb?
> 
> The EoR stuff still is whacky and no action.  Last I knew Biloh was talking legalese, threat threat.  That was back when you posted a little something and took it down.


Robby and guess who owns the thumb.


----------



## drmike (Dec 30, 2013)

So d!ckhead  in Buffalo is still wagging his sausages at Robby?  Geez.

I wonder when CC is going to clean up the IP SWIP for EoR?


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 30, 2013)

> Last time I bought out of LEB was the "KVM2: BLUEVM BIRTHDAY SPECIAL (NY)".
> 
> That was in April or May.


LET has a couple of interesting CC-based mo' RAM offers today.  123systems (interesting mainly because he changed his avatar to Aldryic's avatar with an x through it and has a 'nopony' coupon code.  2GB RAM/$30 annually).  On the unsustainable side of things, GVH has a $5 monthly 4GB RAM/290GB storage/30TB bandwidth/2 IPs offer (on E3's naturally) and you can get up to a /24 on that VPS if you want it for an additional $0.75 per IP.


----------



## drmike (Dec 30, 2013)

Oy!  The GVH offer is worthy of facepalming with a hot iron.

4GB of RAM with how much swap  ?  30TB of bandwidth   This ad reads like a business needing to hurry up and pay their invoices.

123Systems avatar is funny.  Nearly a soul over there has a clue of who or what it is about.   Smells like Fabozzi.


----------



## AuroraZero (Dec 30, 2013)

I have bought one VPS on the last year from there. That company has now "merged" with another company and moved me. I do not "trust" many of the companies on that site anymore since I can not tell who runs them and what not. Plus they all seem to have the same locations. Not sure if this is by design or not, but I am beginning to think it might just be the case.


----------



## Jack (Dec 30, 2013)

drmike said:


> Smells like Fabozzi.


Tell me about it!


----------



## Francisco (Dec 30, 2013)

AuroraZero said:


> I have bought one VPS on the last year from there. That company has now "merged" with another company and moved me. I do not "trust" many of the companies on that site anymore since I can not tell who runs them and what not. Plus they all seem to have the same locations. Not sure if this is by design or not, but I am beginning to think it might just be the case.


That's pretty much the basis of a lot of the findings that have been posted on here. Yes, some of it comes off as tinfoil hat material. Yes, it can drag on at times and become overwhelming and yes, Buffa should drink less coffee at night.

In the end, though, it's a gamed market. If the site was listed as 'this is owned by colocrossing, operated by colocrossing, and as a perk of being our customer, we give you free advertising slots to improve your business!' then people would be happy and the drama would mostly all end. The problem, though, is the community is marketed as being unbiased, equal visibility for all datacenters, etc, but it isn't.

You have new companies < 1 week old getting listed and deadpooling yet long term hosts with solid business waiting for 3+ months. Is it because the 1st host is with CC and the 2nd isn't? Probably but alas there's always that 1% uncertainty.

There are a lot of easy ways for them to fix things but that goes against it. The big thing they all have brought up is how much the site cost to buy. Yet, they rake a good $8k/m gross off ads to host 2 sites that would be fine off a pair of KVM's. As amazing as *the cluster* claims to be, it's a shame. The backend IP's haven't changed, it's still hosted entirely off the same /29 it was back when I helped migrate it from linode.

Francisco


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Dec 30, 2013)

Personally I have never had to wait very long to be posted on LEB. Never longer than a month for sure.

2days - 1 month is what I have seen.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 30, 2013)

Fliphost said:


> Personally I have never had to wait very long to be posted on LEB. Never longer than a month for sure.
> 
> 2days - 1 month is what I have seen.


Did you ever have stuff in CC? I honestly can't remember what you had prior to the merge. From what I remember you guys don't use CC for much if

anything now? If you ever did?

It's likely the writers (is there more than mpkossen still?) pick out their favourites too. When I wanted to get posted I usually just talked to Asim

directly and he'd do up a post if I gave him enough lead time (I tried to give him a week unless there was something fun we wanted).

Favourites is fine so long as it's their honest favourites and not twisted/forced.

There's still the unsolved case of UGVPS/Thomas/Crystal that's long since sunk and ignored.

Francisco


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Dec 30, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Did you ever have stuff in CC? I honestly can't remember what you had prior to the merge. From what I remember you guys don't use CC for much if
> 
> 
> anything now? If you ever did?
> ...


Our KVM in LA is still CVPS -> CC atm until the finish up all the moves to owned hardware (in progress) however only one offer ever included that KVM.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 30, 2013)

Fliphost said:


> Our KVM in LA is still CVPS -> CC atm until the finish up all the moves to owned hardware (in progress) however only one offer ever included that KVM.


Aaah, OK.

Off topic - I thought you guys were all pulled but I thought I read somewhere that you were having shipment issues as well. Bastard L5520/L5639's!

Francisco


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Dec 30, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Aaah, OK.
> 
> 
> Off topic - I thought you guys were all pulled but I thought I read somewhere that you were having shipment issues as well. Bastard L5520/L5639's!
> ...


Delays with our last dedicated offer on LEB yea. Delivered a decent amount with some remaining.

In dallas we only have the storage and a few legacy customers to move to owned HW and the KVM in LA then we will be fully on our own network and hardware (Already did others).

We are focusing on Dallas first


----------



## GVH-Jon (Dec 30, 2013)

The plans that we posted on LowEndTalk are _*way beyond*_ sustainable. We're beyond financially stable actually and we're not in debt. We're actually just fundraising for a mass expansion plan.

The total in our open invoices from our upstream (none are overdue) is just under $1,500. Not much at all, really.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 30, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> The plans that we posted on LowEndTalk are _*way beyond*_ sustainable. We're beyond financially stable actually and we're not in debt. We're actually just fundraising for a mass expansion plan.
> 
> The total in our open invoices from our upstream (none are overdue) is just under $1,500. Not much at all, really.


You let me know once you get 5 TOR relay nodes burning 100mbit/sec each for $35/month if your CC bills stay the same. There is a *lot* of hungry

TOR/torrents/etc people that will gobble that up.

Now, it's possible your TOS/AUP deals with those people but then you'll just get some image mirror host or things like that.

You aren't getting 500mbit/sec for $35/month and neither is anyone at CC. It's possible they're just selling a hugely excessive volume that they got on sale, but then you'd be (hopefully) putting a stock cap.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Dec 30, 2013)

Fliphost said:


> Delays with our last dedicated offer on LEB yea. Delivered a decent amount with some remaining.
> 
> In dallas we only have the storage and a few legacy customers to move to owned HW and the KVM in LA then we will be fully on our own network and hardware (Already did others).
> 
> We are focusing on Dallas first


Isn't Dallas your main deployment DC? And the others are 'Pods' or is the idea to make all locations equal?

Francisco


----------



## GVH-Jon (Dec 30, 2013)

Francisco said:


> You let me know once you get 5 TOR relay nodes burning 100mbit/sec each for $35/month if your CC bills stay the same. There is a *lot* of hungry
> 
> 
> TOR/torrents/etc people that will gobble that up.
> ...


TOR is strictly prohibited on our network. Our ToS/AUP deals with abusers. A stock cap *will not be placed.* If we happen to get some people that actually use their resources and we have to pay overages, we'll pay it because it's our responsibility to honor what we sell.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 30, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> TOR is strictly prohibited on our network. Our ToS/AUP deals with abusers. A stock cap *will not be placed.* If we happen to get some people that actually use their resources and we have to pay overages, we'll pay it because it's our responsibility to honor what we sell.


You get a thumbs up and a head nod for being honest on that. If it bites, you'll eat it and that's all anyone can ask.

Best of luck and may the image/VPN hosters never find your offer!

Francisco


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Dec 30, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Isn't Dallas your main deployment DC? And the others are 'Pods' or is the idea to make all locations equal?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Dallas is the main deployment for Fliphost yes. LA was an expansion in the summer. The end goal is to get all our services in each location.

Ex.

Dallas:

VZ SSD

VZ storage

VZ HDD (legacy customers)

LA:

KVM SSD

So bringing VZ to LA and KVM to Dallas would standardize our service offering making it less confusing. Will see what the future holds.


----------



## concerto49 (Dec 31, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Isn't Dallas your main deployment DC? And the others are 'Pods' or is the idea to make all locations equal?
> 
> 
> Francisco


LA is planned in 2014. We'll make it equal 

Can't do everything at once. End goal is to make all locations equal. Just doing it one at a time.


----------



## Kris (Dec 31, 2013)

Francisco said:


> You get a thumbs up and a head nod for being honest on that. If it bites, you'll eat it and that's all anyone can ask.
> 
> 
> Best of luck and may the image/VPN hosters never find your offer!
> ...


Overage pricing? Haha. GVH was a reseller of HVH (as everyone knows) and publicly gave up the 2 shared hosting VPS to "HVH". Then seemingly overnight went from shared hosting and reseller services to only VPS servers with SSD and CC pass-thru E3 servers all over his signature, even here.. 

Soon after the 2k+ of debt and CC takeover from HVH, within 1-2 weeks many of HVH's previous resellers seem to have been groomed by CC, some got a new site design. Hell, GVH even ditched his business model & customers to resell CC dedicated servers. Looks like a tight ship, but his epic WHT posts and fights showed the true age though when things got heated. 

 

Anyone noticing a pattern yet? To be fair, it's not only these guys. We have one guy who claims to be impartial but is selling CC cookie-cutter machines on WHT with 100+ IPs at $120/mo... *Nah, you're part of the problem. *

Back to observing from a distance* opcorn:** *


----------



## drmike (Dec 31, 2013)

Francisco said:


> You get a thumbs up and a head nod for being honest on that. If it bites, you'll eat it and that's all anyone can ask.
> 
> 
> Best of luck and may the image/VPN hosters never find your offer!
> ...


GVH-Jon, I want to like and believe your offers, but I've been at this general data thing longer than I think you've been alive.    I saw plans at < $7 a month with 30TB+ of bandwidth a month.   Not to get the providers here up in a stir, but I am certain there are enough of them that aren't pushing that (30TB+)  on a  total node and perhaps not across their several servers collectively per month.

You are offering 100Mbit~ highly saturated to push that sort of monthly.

There aren't many uses or interest in such, unless people are 1. downloading media   2. torrents   3. spidering   4. TOR  5. reselling service   6. CDN.   Every one of those use cases can and will use as much as they can.  

Inevitably, someone mean (so it's not me) is going to buy a few accounts and put your service limits to the test/wall.   Isn't that in essence what happened with your Cpanel hosting?


----------



## drmike (Dec 31, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> The plans that we posted on LowEndTalk are _*way beyond*_ sustainable. We're beyond financially stable actually and we're not in debt. We're actually just fundraising for a mass expansion plan.
> 
> The total in our open invoices from our upstream (none are overdue) is just under $1,500. Not much at all, really.


Damn it man!

Look, selling 4GB of RAM + 8GB of burst + +++++ = not sustainable.

Are you rolling out large RAM (i.e. 128GB+) servers?   I doubt it.   Probably the 16/32GB house E3's.   I am betting to save cash, 16GB of RAM.   So you are allocating 1/4 of the entire server RAM per container or could be utilized.   Yeah, customers don't use it.  So you are running the oversell ratio massively and hoping no one bursts and hoping your SSD cache smooths things when such does happen.

Believe me if these plans were honest and sustainable, I'd launch fat nodes (512GB+)  and drown the industry.

*We're actually just fundraising for a mass expansion plan.*

No kidding?   That was obvious, just like the crazy annuals I keep seeing out of CC land.   Invoice time, time to fund raise.   Now the new code term is "expansion"?   You rent / lease servers.  Expanding is telling CC to allocate you another and bill you for it.

$1500/mo invoice.... So 10 E3 servers.  Each at $150 or less (your special in house pricing).  I bet you have less servers and are paying more on a few.  Maybe, oh 6-8 tops.


----------



## drmike (Dec 31, 2013)

> Buffa should drink less coffee at night.


I am a tea drinker   I don't have night or day.  My schedule is when things need done I get up and do them.   So I am often around.   Nights tend to be quieter and I can focus more then (usually).   Lately it's been 24/7 go-go with work.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Dec 31, 2013)

Can't really make long explanations on my galaxy, ill get to answering everything ASAP once I'm back on a laptop


Happy new years eve every1 btw!


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Dec 31, 2013)

drmike said:


> GVH-Jon, I want to like and believe your offers, but I've been at this general data thing longer than I think you've been alive.    I saw plans at < $7 a month with 30TB+ of bandwidth a month.   Not to get the providers here up in a stir, but I am certain there are enough of them that aren't pushing that (30TB+)  on a  total node and perhaps not across their several servers collectively per month.
> 
> You are offering 100Mbit~ highly saturated to push that sort of monthly.
> 
> ...


To be fair, our storage plans have had the 30TB bandwidth for quite some time and it isn't really an issue.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 31, 2013)

drmike said:


> Damn it man!
> 
> Look, selling 4GB of RAM + 8GB of burst + +++++ = not sustainable.
> 
> Are you rolling out large RAM (i.e. 128GB+) servers?   I doubt it.   Probably the 16/32GB house E3's.   I am betting to save cash, 16GB of RAM.   So you are allocating 1/4 of the entire server RAM per container or could be utilized.   Yeah, customers don't use it.  So you are running the oversell ratio massively and hoping no one bursts and hoping your SSD cache smooths things when such does happen.


He said they were E3's with 1 Gbps ports on LET so...

4 VPS's on node = $20 revenues= "Burstable RAM" 100% sold

8 VPS's on node =$40 revenues= "Guaranteed RAM" 100% sold

10 VPS's on node = $50 revenues= maximum monthly bandwidth that a 1Gbps port can physically transport 100% sold

turn a profit on that node = pray that nobody  actually tries to use what they're paying for

TL;DR the child's Big RAM/Big Traffic plans are similar to the "unlimited" plans that shared hosting providers sell: Snake Oil


----------



## Francisco (Dec 31, 2013)

With a plan like that I'd assume he'll burn his port way before he runs out of RAM.

You'll have people renaming their TOR clients to evading detection and or straight up booter shells.

Francisco


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 31, 2013)

Actually, not worth the storm.


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 31, 2013)

Fliphost said:


> To be fair, our storage plans have had the 30TB bandwidth for quite some time and it isn't really an issue.


You operate under a 95% commit based bandwidth model (correct me if I am wrong), so I'd assume you're offsetting the total amount in your other services. In most cases, Outbound bandwidth is higher on your 95% than Inbound, so almost all inbound bandwidth ends up being "free" as a result. If you can off-set the inbound bandwidth with your typical outbound-based VPS users then you're in a safe spot. CC doesn't sell servers to GVH on a 95% commit billable, they just chuck BW at them in TB, which counts both inbound AND outbound.

There's a line between logical business model and "we're sinking, best do something drastic!"


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 7, 2014)

High school snakeoil salesman at work. : advertising resources and penalizing the customers if they even try to use 50% of the advertised resources, changing the terms of service after the sale.

This little kiddie host likes to abuse FraudRecord by filing bogus complaints about customers who complain about his unethical behavior so his customers should turn the table on this little shit and file complaints on every highly indexed consumer complaint site (especially ones that won't remove reports like ripoffreport) so that the first thing any prospective employer sees when they do a search is this little shit's name on the first page of google results .


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks like things are turning personal now.


----------



## drmike (Jan 7, 2014)

^--- you know Fabozzi use to own the domain snakeoilsalesman.com.  True story.

4 cores allocated, but you can only use 2.  Hmmm...

So I can use 2 full cores 100% 24/7 then.   That's reasonable.

I take it whatever fundraising goals GVH had are quickly becoming a horror story in-house.   LET thread seems to have too many folks with bans, abuse complaints, etc.  Far from over.   Just a mere week in for the early buyers.


----------



## drmike (Jan 7, 2014)

That LET thread about GVH - review ---> GreenValueHost VPS Review (New Years Special)

It makes me lol... They are experiencing the reality of people buying and actually using some of their resources, unlike most others.

This is the hazard of crazy pricing, huge disk and insane transit.

I don't think we are going to see an offer this silly any time soon.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 7, 2014)

The Flying Cloud Nun summed up one of the problems.  Overload a server to an extreme level, and any activity will cause a CPU spike (HostSlim was famous for this type of overloading...the servers, both CPU and I/O, were so overloaded that just accessing a page in Webmin or logging in via SSH would cause a load spike to 2-5 many days)
 



> It almost seems like 'entrapment' to oversell a server to the point where overcrowding makes an influx of 'abusive' CPU usage inevitable for a large majority of people--who would not have been considered resource hogs on a less oversold server--and then to exploit that inevitability with a $10 re-activation fee... or do I have that wrong?


----------



## drmike (Jan 7, 2014)

Funny watching the crazy "Nun" attack GVH.  Strange bedfellows in the lowend...  then they go to squabbling about who gets to be on top this time.

I won't even guess how many containers GVH is rolling out on a node with this special.   Considering the crazy 4GB+ of RAM per container and general consensus to buy it and use it, they are in for a hell of a time.  My money is on those plans getting pulled and mass eviction notices.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 7, 2014)

drmike said:


> Funny watching the crazy "Nun" attack GVH.  Strange bedfellows in the lowend...  then they go to squabbling about who gets to be on top this time.
> 
> I won't even guess how many containers GVH is rolling out on a node with this special.   Considering the crazy 4GB+ of RAM per container and general consensus to buy it and use it, they are in for a hell of a time.  My money is on those plans getting pulled and mass eviction notices.


I wonder if they were sold the business model in a box?


----------



## AuroraZero (Jan 7, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> I wonder if they were sold the business model in a box?


Which one?


----------



## mikho (Jan 8, 2014)

darknessends said:


> @drmike : I have good reasons to compile that list and a lot of people will already know why


Have I missed the reason why one would list all these providers? For me you could as well list all people shopping at WalMart, it would be just as exciting to read that list.


Anyone care to explain the purpose?


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 8, 2014)

mikho said:


> Have I missed the reason why one would list all these providers? For me you could as well list all people shopping at WalMart, it would be just as exciting to read that list.
> 
> 
> Anyone care to explain the purpose?


This has been explained in various posts throughout the thread.


----------



## mikho (Jan 8, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> This has been explained in various posts throughout the thread.


Then I missed it, will have to read 'em again and find the reason.


----------



## mikho (Jan 8, 2014)

darknessends said:


> @XFS_Duke : I ensure you that humble hosts like you will not be affected through this. I will categorize them through my own experience - I have been using VPS now over 4 years approximately and I have watched hosts come and go through years. But now it feels like that CC is growing hosting brands like mushrooms and LET is being used to market them up in a manner that has been unfair to other hosts, There have been many posts regarding it. Most of the CC based hosts are having oversold offers, very harsh attitude towards customers and bad oversold services.
> 
> 
> I will suggest you slowly move away from CC, in case you feel you can not find a great Dedi - just message me - I have quite a knowhow for Dedi offers - might just get u better. I know it might not be possible for you to move at the moment - I assure you however this list will make sure not to affect exceptional cases like yours.


Found it, I'll go away now ...


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 8, 2014)

<div><a href="http://www.servermania.com/dedicated-server-specials-1240-1270.htm?utm_source=LowEndBox&utm_medium=Sticky_Banner&utm_content=258x250_HighPerf&utm_campaign=Dedicated_LEB"><img src="http://lowendbox.com/wp-content/themes/leb/banners/LEB-258x250-High-Performance.gif" /></a></div>

Only peasants pay BuySellAds for 125x125 ad placement on LEB.  The anointed ones get LEB hosted 250x250 ads


----------



## GoodHosting (Jan 14, 2014)

We're segregating our CC relations to the brand "HardCloud" only.

All of our "GoodHosting" and related features, as well as the Enterprise Cloud are hosted at SingleHOP and not ColoCrossing, for numerous reasons.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 14, 2014)

So... 'HardCloud' and 'GoodHosting' are one in the same?


----------



## GoodHosting (Jan 14, 2014)

MartinD said:


> So... 'HardCloud' and 'GoodHosting' are one in the same?


I (regrettably) purchased HardCloud, the old owner went amuck on LET with false claims and standard idiocracy, etc.  (long story made very very short.)  That and someone already registered the name "HardCloud" here, (not me or the old owner, by the looks.)

--

HardCloud is a "budget" provider with 80% abusive / fraudulent clients from what I can tell, and 20% real clients that I've procured since the purchase. [most of the servers in ColoCrossing]

GodoHosting is an Enterprise solution provider I am getting off the ground soon, which will provide HIGH AVAILABILITY Enterprise cloud instances through OpenNebula+Sunstone, as well as real dedicated services. [all servers in SingleHOP]

--

There is a clear distinction there.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 14, 2014)

GoodHosting said:


> That and someone already registered the name "HardCloud" here, (not me or the old owner, by the looks.)


Talk with the admins, they may be able to get you it if it's obvious someone is just parking it.

The original owner was amazing. By that I mean I've not been that entertained in a long time!

Francisco


----------



## Nett (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm bored of E3v3+32GB+4*1TB (with optional SSD cache) and IPv4 only VPS'es.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 16, 2014)

Net said:


> I'm bored of E3v3+32GB+4*1TB (with optional SSD cache) and IPv4 only VPS'es.


What would you like to see?  12 + HDD arrays on E5s with v6? (Genuine question)


----------

